# Dillon LAKE Saugeye???



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I am new to Dillon and it is too close to the house not to fish. Looking for some suggestions or feed back on some ways to fish for saudeyes in the lake. All I ever hear is people fishing the spillway. Are there no fish in the lake?  Or are they just too hard to catch in the lake? Thanks ahead of time for any help. Wally


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there are prbably fish in th lake,however most get washed down,which is why you hear so much about the spillway.i've never fished the lake for them because i loved wading and could always catch them below.
if you want to fish the lake,i'm sure the same tactics used elsewhere will work as well there.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

WallyGator said:


> I am new to Dillon and it is too close to the house not to fish. Looking for some suggestions or feed back on some ways to fish for saudeyes in the lake. All I ever hear is people fishing the spillway. Are there no fish in the lake?  Or are they just too hard to catch in the lake? Thanks ahead of time for any help. Wally


I've never heard of any one doing that well or TRYING to catch them in the lake.

In all my years of trying for bass and crappie I think I've picked up 2 or 3...and no size. The intention is stock the lake and let them go downstream.

I really don't know why unless it's the makeup of the dam, depth or what.

Below is great but I don't fish it. I can fish the Muskingum for bass and always pick up saugeye.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

First of all... Thanks Guys! Have to stay on the lake. The Mrs likes to lounge on the boat too much to go wading down river. Plus I like watching her lounge  I 've been pulling some 7" Gills simply casting red worms without a bobber. Thanks again. Wally


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

> The intention is stock the lake and let them go downstream.
> 
> I really don't know why unless it's the makeup of the dam, depth or what.


Saugeye are naturally attracted to current. That's why a lot of lakes don't fair well, for keeping saugeye. First flood,and not many saugeye left in the lake.

I tried googling Dillon lake,and kept coming up with info for the same lake in colorado, LOL

Hows the lake: Depth/water clarity/lots of cover like lillypads-brush,dropoffs,WT,etc.

Maybe something I use may help you?

Saugeye love to sit on the bottom.Muddy water as well. What they don't like is 85+ degree wt,thunder,and sunlight. With the higher WT this time of year, they'll be hiding under anything-stumps-timber/bridges/deep water/shaded channels/ and even lillypads. Tougher to get them this time of year.

Usually doesn't matter much on the depth,as long as they have a nice dark place to just lay.The muddier/murkier the water,the better! Clear lake,work the deep water and dropoffs.

You'll have to drag the bottom,worm harness's/jigs/crankbaits/live bait rigs. If you aren't rubbing bottom,chances are very slim on catching saugeye.Casting out rattle traps and vibee's also a pretty good way to get them,and bounce them off the bottom.

They'll hit anything a bass will.Sometimes have to bass fish for them. At my local lake,the bass fishermen get pretty po'd at the saugeye.

Nighttime,you should be able to get them closer to the bank,and shallow running baits.

Hot colors:
Firetiger/shad/and crawdad


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

saugmon,try "dillon reservoir".that should get you there.also check out the map on the dnr site.it's not real accurate on depths due to silting(mostly northend) and old data,but it will give an idea.
it just doesn't seem to hold the saugeyes for some reason.i've never checked,but it's possible a lot of stocking is done in the tailwaters.i've always believed they just get "flushed down",but have never really heard of any numbers in the lake.i don't fish it anymore,but fished the spillway for years(since it was first built).fished for walleyes before the saugeye stocking started and then the saugeyes for years.
the lake does have some structure,but not a lot in my opinion.lots of mud bottom,some rock/gravel.not much in the way of points,humps,etc.
i think the lack of saugeye talk/reports about the lake itself is pretty telling as to the saugeye pops in the lake.the river below is another story though


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the helpful info! I'll let you know if I find any. Wally


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of the saugeye that get caught in the lake are caught in May & June by bass anglers casting crankbaits along rocky shoreline areas. I've fished hard for them at Dillon in the past with very little success. I net a few nice ones while catching bait as well as during fall while using live shad for catfish so I know fish are present. Fish the bank immediately west of the marina ("keeper bank"), the "overlook" hole and adjacent flat, and the old railroad bed that runs throughout the lake. Spring & Fall are probably the best times to actually catch saugeye at Dillon (lake). You can always fish for the big channels 12 months of the year


----------

